# High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen



## Titan2k4 (17. Dezember 2012)

*High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich plane mir einen starken High-Ende-Gaming-Latop zu kaufen. Folgendes stelle ich mir gerade vor:

--> DevilTech (HellMachine) Konfigurator: [KLICK IT]
-DevilCare: 3 Jahre DevilCare und 3 Jahre Garantie
               -Intel® Mobile Core i7 3740QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.70GHz - 3.70GHz Turbo Modus
-16 GB - 2 x 8192 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz
               -Zwei GeForce GTX 670MX Grafikkarten im SLI mit ins gesammt 6,0 GB GDDR5 Speicher  
               -750 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA
-Blu-Ray-Laufwerk: 2x Blu-Ray Lesen 4x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 16x CD-R
-Der Rest überall "Kein" oder Das einzig mögliche.
------------------------------------------------------------------
1.862,00€

Allerdings erfüllt der Laptop meine Bedürfnisse nur bedingt.
Ich möchte zum einen:

-Einen 120Hz Monitor (Nicht zum Nutzen von 3D, sondern zum vollen Nutzen der Performence und den genuss von 120Hz bei 120Fps --> Traumhaft)
-Der Monitor soll 18" sein.

Liebe Leute: 

Frage 1: Habt ihr Infos, wo ich etwas in der Art bekommen könnte?
Frage 2: Weiss jemand, ob bei DevilCare oder ONe.de irgendwie demnächst mal wieder ein 18" Laptop (Es gab bereits welche) erscheinen?

Nebeninfo: Bitte lasst uns nicht diskutieren, ob meine Ansprüche angemessen oder sinnvoll sind. Ich persönlich bin die 120 Hz vom Hauptrechner gewöhnt und
möchte es nicht mehr missen. Und wenn es unmöglich sein sollte 120Hz mit zu haben... Evtl dann einen Dual DVI für meinen 24" 120 Hz Monitor zu Hause?
Also bitte helft mir im Zusammenhang mit den von mir genannten Fragen. Ich weiß, dass ich auf Euch zählen kann 

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
LG,
Titan2k4


----------



## Thallassa (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

120hz bei einem Laptop? Selbst mit zwei GTX670M im SLI wirst du mit aktuellen Titeln und Grafikkrachern nicht annähernd an den 120 kratzen, außer du verzichtest auf Detailstufen und Anti-Aliasing...

Hab diese Modelle gefunden: Notebooks mit Display-Größe ab 17", Besonderheiten: 3D-Ready Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wobei keiner davon 18" hat und die alle guad überteuert sind. 

den hab ich noch gefunden: 
mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG U702 ULTRA Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")

Ist aber weitaus teurer, als der, den du dir bisher rausgesucht hast.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Nur zum generellen Verständnis: Ich rede von 120 Hz, nicht unbedingt von FPS. Die Herzzahl hat vorangig mit der Leist gar nichts zu tun. Ich habe schließlich auch keine höheren Leistungsanforderungen, wenn ich ein Spiel mit 60 oder 120 Hz spiele. Die Rechnerleistung gibt nur vor, wie viele FPS ich dann erreiche, wesshalb 120 Hz bei 120 FPS am besten zur Geltung kommen. Außerdem gab es bereits 120 Hz Laptops. Theoretisch könnte man auch einen großen 120 Hzer an den Laptop anschließen. EInen Strich durch die Rechnung macht dabei dann aber leider der fehlende Dual-DVI ausgang/Eingang, der zwingend nötig ist um 120 Hz zu erreichen. Mit HDMI gehen nur 60. Ich kenne mich sehr gut aus mit der Materie, denke ich. Doch was mir fehlen, sind die Angebote ... Die Verstandhäuser und Laptop-Manufakturen, die es eben so gibt..
Deinen unteren Link schaue ich mir mal genauer an. Danke!


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube nicht dass du mit den beiden Karten 120fps bei hohen Details generieren kannst.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Es kommt eben darauf an, wobei


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (18. Dezember 2012)

Arrrgh Fps und Herz sind nicht das gleiche Leute!! 
Und ich fürchte dein traumnotebook gibt's nicht


----------



## target2804 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*



CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Arrrgh Fps und Herz sind nicht das gleiche Leute!!
> Und ich fürchte dein traumnotebook gibt's nicht


 
Herz schonmal gleich garnicht. Wenn, dann meinst du Hertz.


----------



## Titan2k4 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

*lol* 
Aber ich habe entdeckt, dass DevilTech doch einen ziemlich dicken Hammer anbietet. Recht neu, denke ich und anders eingeordnet. Dieser hier:
HellMachine DTX
Das Ding beinhaltet, bis auf 18" alles. Und ich denke, die 120 Hz sind mir mehr wert als die 18 Zoll.
Ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich mir diesen mit dem mittleren 6-kerner und so.


Wichtige Grundsatzfrage für mich:

Kann ich eine Laptop-Grafikkarte überhaupt nachrüsten? 
-Ich hätte die Idee, mir eine 680M zu kaufen und in 1,5 Jahren etwa, wenn ich merke, die Games werden langsam etwas anfordernder,
mir für (bis dahin weniger Geld) eine weitere zu kaufen und nachzurüsten. Geht sowas überhaupt? Ich finde nirgends ne Möglichkeit
eine mobile Grafikkarte überhautp zu kaufen o.O!


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*



Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Kann ich eine Laptop-Grafikkarte überhaupt nachrüsten?
> -Ich hätte die Idee, mir eine 680M zu kaufen und in 1,5 Jahren etwa, wenn ich merke, die Games werden langsam etwas anfordernder,
> mir für (bis dahin weniger Geld) eine weitere zu kaufen und nachzurüsten. Geht sowas überhaupt? Ich finde nirgends ne Möglichkeit
> eine mobile Grafikkarte überhautp zu kaufen o.O!



Nun - Systeme mit 2 GPUs werden meines Wissens nach anders aufgebaut als  welche mit einer. Du solltest Deinen Wunsch also gleich am Anfang  anmelden, damit der Hersteller das berücksichtigen kann. Selbst nachrüsten ist in der Tat schwierig. Die MXM Platinen sind rar. Nachrüsten geht daher am ehesten über den Händler Deines Vertrauens.

VOR ALLEM ABER bedenke, dass Du mit Deinen zwei GPUs mit Sicherheit beim ein oder Anderen Spiel probleme mit Microrucklern bekommen wirst. Aus diesem Grund kommt mir immer nur eine Karte in den rechner; denn was nütz mir ein Spiel, dass mit 134 FPS zwischendrin immer wieder Aussetzer hat.

Grüße


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Hm. Das mit den Microrucklern habe ich in der Tat schon einmal gehört. Aber ich habe es noch nie gesehen.
Ich kenne jemanden, der sich für unglaublich viel Geld (Völlig utopisch) einen Alienware MX18 oder M18X oder so
gekauft hat. Der hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt das Non-Plus-Ultra eingebaut. Ich habe dort auch etwas gespielt und
keine Micoruckler festgestellt und ich bin extrem penibel, wenn es um sowas geht. Ich merke sogar augenblicklich
wenn ein Monitor im Windows-Betrieb mit 60, oder 120 Hz läuft. Darum meine Frage: Sind die Microruckler ein Fakt,
oder ist es auch möglich, dass sie nicht auftreten?

MFG


----------



## phila_delphia (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Ja, die Microruckler sind Fakt. Gabs erst einen großen Test in der PCGH.

Liebe Grüße

Phila


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (19. Dezember 2012)

Ja ich denke wenn dich ruckele nicht vermeiden lassen würde ich die 680 Single nehmen


----------



## Titan2k4 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

So denke ich auch mitlerweile. Das einzige was mich derzeit richtig stört ist, dass im Endeffekt,
beim Laptop, immer die Grafikkarte der begrenzende Faktor ist. Ich kann mir nen fetten i7-6-core 
Prozessor mit viel Arbeitsspeicher reinhauen, der für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre Top wäre. Doch die Grafik-
karte ist eben nur die nächsten 12 Monate Top und in der Lage alles auf High-End zu zocken und da
ich ich eine Grafikkarte nicht nachrüsten kann, ist der ganze Laptop dann kein High-End Gerät mehr.
Das ist ein riesen Problem finde ich


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*



Titan2k4 schrieb:


> So denke ich auch mitlerweile. Das einzige was mich derzeit richtig stört ist, dass im Endeffekt,
> beim Laptop, immer die Grafikkarte der begrenzende Faktor ist. Ich kann mir nen fetten i7-6-core
> Prozessor mit viel Arbeitsspeicher reinhauen, der für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre Top wäre. Doch die Grafik-
> karte ist eben nur die nächsten 12 Monate Top und in der Lage alles auf High-End zu zocken und da
> ...


 
Es ist ein notebook... schonmal nen Smart gesehn der abgeht wie ein Ferrari? Leistung brauch Größe^^

Wo genau setzt du das Notebook überhaupt ein? weil 18" ist ja mal garnicht mobil und nur als Desktopersatz ist auch quatsch, da kann man nen normalen PC für unter dem halben Preis holen, der das doppelte leistet.


----------



## target2804 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Junge kauf dir einfach nen PC  Kannst auch was kleines im ITX-Format bauen. Passt dann problemlos unter den Arm.


----------



## phila_delphia (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*



Titan2k4 schrieb:


> Doch die Grafik-karte ist eben nur die nächsten 12 Monate Top und in der Lage alles auf High-End zu zocken und da ich ich eine Grafikkarte nicht nachrüsten kann, ist der ganze Laptop dann kein High-End Gerät mehr. Das ist ein riesen Problem finde ich


 
- Man kann die Grafikkarte nachrüsten (In mein altes Notebook wäre auch die neue 680m reingegangen - aber noch ohne Optimus...), nur würde ich dies vom Händler übernhemen lassen - schlicht und ergreifend, weil der die bessere Bezugsquelle für MXM Module hat. Im Netz findest Du nur überteuerte alte.
- Der limitierende Faktor fürs Nachrüsten ist sind auf Dauer einzig die 100W die die gegenwärtigen MXM ziehen können. Solange die GPUs sparsamer werden also kein Problem.

Meine Vorschlag: Frag bei einem Händler mit kompetenetem Support (mysn o.ä.) nach und schildere Deine Bedenken. Dan hol Dir ne große Kiste mit Aufrüstoption für die singele GPU (wird bei jedem Hersteller gehen.)

Grüße


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Hm. Wenn das so ginge, wäre ich zufrieden. Geht das wirklich? Also gleich im Vorfeld darauf hinzuweisen, dass ich das Ding in 1-2 Jahren im Bereich der Grafikkarte aufrüsten will? Ginge das bei DevilTech auch? Kennt sich einer damit aus? Vom P/L her sind die gerade echt spitze.

Es war die Frage wozu ich es brauche: Ich schaffe in Nachtdiensten und habe dann einige Stunden jedes Mal zu füllen und wenn so nichts anfällt, an Arbeit, was mal vorkommt, eben auch mal ein halber Tag. Einen starken Gaming-Rechner habe ich zu Hause, den ich mir zusammengebaut, übertaktet und ordentlich gekühlt habe. Nur wie gesagt: Nicht mit auf Arbeit. Mein Ziel ist entweder die Möglichkeit im Ärmel zu haben, später die Graka aufzurüsten, oder eben eine mobile Lösung, die eben ... außergewöhnlich ist.

Eine für mich sehr wichtige Frage ist gerade: Haben die 7970M noch immer dieses Enduro Problem? In welchem sich die Performence einfach runterschraubt um... ka... Strom zu sparen? Und dadurch Frames ohne ende geklaut werden?


----------



## the.hai (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Hmmm, Ich nehm auch immer mein 15,6er mit auf Arbeit um zwischendurch die Zeit zu füllen, falls mal nichts anfällt. Wenn ich aber mit nem 18er da auflaufen würde, dann fragt mich mein Chef bestimmt auch schon ob ich noch arbeiten will.

Stell ich mir recht interessant vor^^

Ich persönlich denke, dass es auch was kleineres tun würde, gerade wenn du schon nen kompletten Gamer Zuhause hast.


----------



## Titan2k4 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

 Ich sehe es anders. Ich kaufe mir lieber nun was dickes und hab das dann 3 Jahre oder mehr. Außerdem hast du Auch nen Gamer PC und nen Starken Laptop mein Freund 
Nochmal zu meiner Frage, die mir gerade wichtig ist.

Haben die 7970M noch immer  dieses Enduro Problem? In welchem sich die Performence einfach  runterschraubt um... ka... Strom zu sparen? Und dadurch Frames ohne ende  geklaut werden?


----------



## the.hai (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

zum Endurodingens: 7970M + Enduro macht mich traurig - Notebookjournal - Forum

Und ja ich hab nen Gaming/Highend PC, aber mein Laptop ist im Vergleich zu deinem Wunsch ja fast Low End^^ hab auch nur 950€ für gelöhnt, obwohl unbenutzt^^


----------



## Titan2k4 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*



the.hai schrieb:


> zum Endurodingens:  7970M +  Enduro macht mich traurig - Notebookjournal - Forum
> 
> Und ja  ich hab nen Gaming/Highend PC, aber mein Laptop ist im Vergleich zu  deinem Wunsch ja fast Low End^^ hab auch nur 950€ für gelöhnt, obwohl  unbenutzt^^


 
Na dann sieh mal her: Meiner mit 2300€ liegt etwa im gleichen P/L-Verhältnis wie deiner... Warum? Ganz einfach: 220% Gaming-Leistung und 220% Preis. P/L bleibt glech 

Ok. Das Problem hat sich für mich komplett erledigt. Ich kann mich freuen. Da ich das Clevo P370EM
haben werde, habe ich damit gar kein Problem mehr. Denn dort ist diese Funktion komplett deaktiviert,
bzw. gar nicht erst enthalten, dass er im Spiel anfhängt runterzutakten oder umzuswitchen.
Jedoch läuft die Grafikkarte weiterhin Betrieb ohne 3D-Anwendungen runtergetaktet. Echt super ! Danke Clevo!!!


----------



## KaiTorben (27. Dezember 2012)

Wie kommst du darauf das dein NB 2mal so gut ist ?


----------



## Titan2k4 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Dabei ging ich von den Optimalbedingungen aus, die man zugegenenermaßen nicht immer hat. Ansonsten: GTX 670M liegt weit unter der Radeon 7970M, wovon ich auch noch 2 habe. Kommt laut meiner Rechnung, wenns das Spiel auch gut unterstüzt, bzw. der Benchmark tut es sowieso auf mehr als 2.0


----------



## the.hai (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Keine Sorge, zum Abziehn in Benchmarks habe ich ja das Mainsystem^^ nene aber mir war nur ne akzeptable gamingleistung wichtig, noch dazu soll der Laptop für alles normale die nachsten 4Jahre schnell genug sein.

Hab gerade erst meinen alten gaminglappi verscherbelt, der kam mal 1500€ aber hat die vier jahre gereicht^^


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Die GTX670m gibts ja im SLI und ist ca. gleich schnell wie eine einzelne 7970m. (und deutlich billiger)
Wenn man mit SLI leben kann, ist die Kombi wesentlich kühler/leiser als die einzelne GPU.


----------



## Titan2k4 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

deutlich billiger? Sorry. Da muss ich widersprechen. Ich habe genug Konfiguratoren gesehen in letzter Zeit. Von 670m SLI auf eine 7970m ist preislich ein absolut unbedeutender Unterschried im Verhältnis zum restlichen Systempreis. Und dafür bekommt man eine Grafikkarte, die gleichauf ist mit der 680m für ... was kostet sie gerade? 600€?. Im P/L ist die 7990m gerade unschlagbar.

Abgesehen davon müsste man bei meinem System ja fairerweise noch 240€ abziehen, um es P/L-mäßig vergleichen zu können, da ich persönlich Wert auf BluRay-Brenner und 120Hz Monitor lege. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass meine Wahl, den "kleineren" CPU zu wählen auch die richtige war. Dass dieser die Grafikkarten nicht abbremst oder sowas. Habe ja den [FONT=&quot]Intel Core i7-3740QM - 3,7 GHz Turbo 6MB Cache, 45W
[/FONT]


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Bei mysn ist die doppelte 670m im Preis inkludiert und gleich schnell wie ein 7970m.
Ich find schon das die von der Preis/Leistung ganz gut ist.
Aber single GPU hat natürlich Vorteile gegenüber SLI.


----------



## SwissBullet (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Klinke mich hier mal ein,denn ich steh selber auch vor dem Problem,was ich nun bei Schenker zusammen stellen soll,für meine Frau.
Ich plane ein 17,3" BD mit einem i7,SSD,BD Laufwerk und bei der Graka bin ich mir nicht sicher,nur das sie von NVidia sein soll.
Nur unterhalb der GTX 670M kommt nichts in frage und die GTX 680M schlägt (preislich gesehen) dem Fass den boden aus!
Der witz am ganzen ist ja,dass oberhalb der 650Mer reihe nur die 660M und die 680M Kepler ist,die anderen Fermi.
Edit: Ups,die GTX 670MX ist auch Kepler
Man man ist das ein durcheinander.


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*



SwissBullet schrieb:


> Klinke mich hier mal ein,denn ich steh selber auch vor dem Problem,was ich nun bei Schenker zusammen stellen soll,für meine Frau.
> Ich plane ein 17,3" BD mit einem i7,SSD,BD Laufwerk und bei der Graka bin ich mir nicht sicher,nur das sie von NVidia sein soll.
> Nur unterhalb der GTX 670M kommt nichts in frage und die GTX 680M schlägt (preislich gesehen) dem Fass den boden aus!
> Der witz am ganzen ist ja,dass oberhalb der 650Mer reihe nur die 660M und die 680M Kepler ist,die anderen Fermi.
> ...


 
Preisvorstellung?


----------



## SwissBullet (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Wären ca 1400.-SFr,müssten ca 1200 € sein (geschätzt)


----------



## the.hai (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Ich denke hier wärste vom Preis her schonmal gut dabei, kannst ja im Vergleich mal bei einschlägigen Händlern Konfigurieren und Vergleichen.

http://www.medion.com/ch/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+ERAZER%C2%AE+X7819+%28MD+98257%29/30015045A1

http://www.medion.com/ch/prod/MEDION®+ERAZER®+X7819+(MD+98256)/30015006A1


Mehr Leistung fürs Geld gibts eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Abductee (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Ich bin mit meinen beiden GTX670M sehr zufrieden.
Leiser und kühler als eine einzelne GPU.
Max. 68°C nach ein paar Stunden Skyrim sind Desktoptemperaturen.


----------



## Titan2k4 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*



the.hai schrieb:


> Ich denke hier wärste vom Preis her schonmal gut dabei, kannst ja im Vergleich mal bei einschlägigen Händlern Konfigurieren und Vergleichen.
> 
> MEDIONshop Schweiz | MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD 98257)
> 
> ...




Wieso sind so viele Leute immer von diesem Medion-Zeug überzeugt? Sorry, aber das ist nicht ansatzweise richtig.
Du bekommst wohl mehr Leistung für das Geld.

Siehe diesen Link hier: [KLICK]
 Bereits im Standartbuilt (Das ist auch meiner, auf dessen Basis ich meinen gekauft habe), bekommst du zwei GTX 670M im SLI
mit dem selben Prozessor für den gleichen Preis. Dann noch hier und da Laufwerk oder Arbeitsspeicher anpassen und du liegst
Leistungsmäßig weit über dem Medion mit gerade einmal 100-200€ mehr.

Leistung im Verhältnis zu dem Medion: Ca. 160%.
Preis: Ca 125%. Da siegt doch ganz klar Mysn. Und dabei kannst du besondere Wünsche einfach mit einbauen, falls du sie hast.
(Bei mir war es der 120Hz Monitor und die zwei Radoen 7970m). Bei wem anderen wären es vielleicht was anderes.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass du keine billigen Gammel-Speicher-Dimms mit 1333 Mhz verbaut hast, sondern das non-plus-ultra
Corsair Vengeance. Für mich galt schon lange: Finger weg von dem Medion-Zeug. (Meine Ansicht)

Edit: Ich würde dann auch anstatt der zwei 670M für 13€ Aufpreis eine einzelne 7970M nehmen. Die ist gerade P/L-mäßig bockstark.

Habe Dir hier mal den Vergleich aufgeführt. 
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3119/gvejijzo_jpg.htm


Hier kannste selber kombinieren und vergleichen, wenn du magst.


----------



## SwissBullet (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: High-End-Gaming Laptop mit besonderen Wünschen*

Ja bei Schenker bin ich fleissig am kombinieren.
Hatte ein XMG Pro als Basis genommen.
Ich denke wird so eines werden.
Macht auf mich einen super Eindruck und sie liefern auch in die Schweiz.


----------

